# Another dud ?!?!



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Well the weather warnings for lake affect are up again! expecting 4-8 by Mon afternoon......last time they did all this it turned into a salt only event!...think the have it right this time?:laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hope they are wrong again!


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

The winds are picking up pretty good right now...heading your way. Their calling for 1" here tonight, but lake effect snow warning here from 4:00 AM Monday - 4:00 PM Tuesday, w/ near zero visibility at times.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah, they say 6" + here by Tues afternoon. 3" tonight and 3" tomorrow night would be just peachy. 40 mph winds are expected so that will kick up the lake effect. I think someone will get snowed on, but will it be us?


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

ColdCoffee, did you feel that quake yesterday?


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I didn't feel it...but that's about a 40-60 minute drive east of where I am.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Now they have it some areas will get up to 22 inches.


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

you guys are lucky your atleast getting something NJ has been completly dry and nothing in the forecast for 15 days not that they know but its driving me nuts!


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

We're looking somewhere at 10" - 24"


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

they are saying up to 2 feet in the PA snow belts, one of our sites had 8 inches or so last night and its still coming down. I think this one is going to be for real.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Ended up with a few flurries.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

It's snowing like hell here, dont be jealous anyone. I'd just as soon let guys with per push accounts have it.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

yep grandview another dud.....salt only event!....


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

We ended up w/ 12"+ w/ 2-3' drifts, kind of hard to measure w/ all the wind. My stuff off the East side of the lake was more consistent Tuesday afternoon - late evening...thought I was done around noon because they canceled the warning about 4 hours too early, but then the bands of snow went all day until about 8:00 PM. A couple of miles South or West you needed sun glasses because the sun was so bright. No sooner after the lots were ready for salt, we'd get blasted w/ another 2-4" in less than an hour. That's pretty much how the whole even went.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Lake effect bands will do that to you. I'd rather be dumped on then stop snowing and starting snowing again after your done.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I hear ya. It can really mess w/ your head when the sun pops out, you can see for miles...put the salt down & an hour later your saying "well that was almost pointless". At least the piles are melting down somewhat today w/ all the salt slop that got pushed in. Hopefully it all freezes up tonight & I get called in for more salt.


----------

